# Help "no work available to process" message



## 15th Warlock (Nov 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone, today I woke up to this BOINC "no work available to process" message on the rig I have in my bedroom, it's connected by WiFi to my network and it had disconnected and lost wireless settings sometime last night.

I was able to reconnect after rebooting the system, and now it has full access to the internet, however, the boinc client keeps displaying the same message.

I tried.to manually update the project and the client uploaded all the work that was ready, but it didn't download any new tasks.

I've tried rebooting multiple times, restarting the boinc client and even resetting the project, all to no avail, my other rigs that are connected by LAN cable are working fine, but this one seems unable to resume crunching.

I'm a noobie and this is my first week crunching, so I'm open to all suggestions, please guys, you're my only hope...

EDIT: I fixed it! In my desperation I was trying all different options to see if anything worked, I have to be at work in 15 minutes, so I thought what the hell...

I went to advanced view and clicked on Activity>Network activity always available as opposed to the default "network activity based on preferences" setting and it worked, the client started downloading tasks right away!

Anyways, sorry to bother you guys, and if a mod reads this feel free to lock this thread, I'm sorry for being such a newbie


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2013)

Under "My project" make sure to tick off -  	If there is no work available for the project(s) I have selected above, please send me work from another project.

I assume that your buffer setting is 0.1 hour or above. Currently only FAAH and CEP is sending out work and if you asked for only FAAH this will happen. Report back, please.

Edit: Glad that you got it fixed.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 18, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Under "My project" make sure to tick off -  	If there is no work available for the project(s) I have selected above, please send me work from another project.
> 
> I assume that your buffer setting is 0.1 hour or above. Currently only FAAH and CEP is sending out work and if you asked for only FAAH this will happen. Report back, please.



Thanks for the prompt reply! 

I was able to fix it somehow, read above

Thank you so much for the help though!


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I went to advanced view and clicked on Activity>Network activity always available as opposed to the default "network activity based on preferences" setting and it worked, the client started downloading tasks right away!



Assuming your network preferences are still at default, that's rather odd. Glad to hear it was an easy fix though!

And no worries about the issues. We're always happy to help.


----------



## projectmayhem31 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi there, I hope you guys don't mind if I jump on this bandwagon instead of starting a new thread!
I have the same problem but his solution doesn't work for me.
Here are the messages I've received:

12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Starting BOINC client version 6.10.58 for windows_intelx86
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Libraries: libcurl/7.19.7 OpenSSL/0.9.8l zlib/1.2.3
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Data directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Running under account ITSupport
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Processor: 2 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz [Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13]
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Processor: 1.00 MB cache
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni ssse3 cx16 nx lm tm2 pbe
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     OS: Microsoft Windows XP: Professional x86 Edition, Service Pack 3, (05.01.2600.00)
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Memory: 1.99 GB physical, 3.83 GB virtual
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Disk: 148.96 GB total, 116.68 GB free
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Local time is UTC -5 hours
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     No usable GPUs found
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM   World Community Grid   URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2608868; resource share 100
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM   World Community Grid   General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 31-Dec-1969 19:00:01)
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM   World Community Grid   Host location: none
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM   World Community Grid   General prefs: using your defaults
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Reading preferences override file
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Preferences:
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM      max memory usage when active: 1017.11MB
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM      max memory usage when idle: 1525.67MB
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM      max disk usage: 20.00GB
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM      don't use GPU while active
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM      suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 50 %
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM      (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Not using a proxy
12/10/2013 1:35:56 AM     Suspending computation - initial delay
12/10/2013 1:38:11 AM   World Community Grid   Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
12/10/2013 1:38:11 AM   World Community Grid   Requesting new tasks
12/10/2013 1:38:13 AM   World Community Grid   Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
12/10/2013 1:38:13 AM   World Community Grid   Message from server: Project has no tasks available
12/10/2013 1:41:19 AM   World Community Grid   Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
12/10/2013 1:41:19 AM   World Community Grid   Requesting new tasks
12/10/2013 1:41:20 AM   World Community Grid   Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
12/10/2013 1:41:20 AM   World Community Grid   Message from server: No tasks sent
12/10/2013 1:41:20 AM   World Community Grid   Message from server: No tasks are available for Mapping Cancer Markers
12/10/2013 1:41:20 AM   World Community Grid   Message from server: No tasks are available for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
12/10/2013 1:41:20 AM   World Community Grid   Message from server: No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home - Vina
12/10/2013 1:41:20 AM   World Community Grid   Message from server: No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home - AutoDock
12/10/2013 1:44:25 AM   World Community Grid   Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
12/10/2013 1:44:25 AM   World Community Grid   Requesting new tasks


There are a bunch more but if that's just me fiddling with the preferences to find a solution.
Hope you can help!


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 10, 2013)

WCG had some downtime today, so that is why there were no work to be had. It should be good now.


----------



## projectmayhem31 (Dec 10, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> WCG had some downtime today, so that is why there were no work to be had. It should be good now.



Mm, I'm afraid the situation is still the same. I have two other computers that were and are operating without any issues. This 3rd computer is still giving me some trouble. The specs should fulfill the minimum requirement (although it doesn't have GPU, but I don't think that's a requisite feature)

Here is the message log I received during start up this afternoon:

12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Starting BOINC client version 6.10.58 for windows_intelx86
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Libraries: libcurl/7.19.7 OpenSSL/0.9.8l zlib/1.2.3
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Data directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Running under account ITSupport
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Processor: 2 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz [Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13]
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Processor: 1.00 MB cache
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss htt tm pni ssse3 cx16 nx lm tm2 pbe
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     OS: Microsoft Windows XP: Professional x86 Edition, Service Pack 3, (05.01.2600.00)
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Memory: 1.99 GB physical, 3.83 GB virtual
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Disk: 148.96 GB total, 118.99 GB free
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Local time is UTC -5 hours
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     No usable GPUs found
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM   World Community Grid   URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2608868; resource share 100
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM   World Community Grid   General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 31-Dec-1969 19:00:01)
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM   World Community Grid   Host location: none
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM   World Community Grid   General prefs: using your defaults
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Reading preferences override file
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Preferences:
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM      max memory usage when active: 1830.80MB
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM      max memory usage when idle: 1830.80MB
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM      max disk usage: 40.00GB
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM      (to change preferences, visit the web site of an attached project, or select Preferences in the Manager)
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Not using a proxy
12/10/2013 12:09:01 PM     Suspending computation - initial delay

Any suggestions would help!
Thanks in advance for your help fellas


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 10, 2013)

It hasn't requested work in that log. Try to run update with the WCG server.

In simple view:
Select World Community Grid
Project commands(Not sure it's exact name, should be the one on the right below where you select project)
Select Update

In Advanced view:
Select tab Projects
Select World Community Grid
Under commands on the left, select Update

(My version of BOINC is newer, so it might not look like that on yours, can't say.)


----------



## projectmayhem31 (Dec 10, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> It hasn't requested work in that log. Try to run update with the WCG server.
> 
> In simple view:
> Select World Community Grid
> ...




Sweet! It works now! Thank you very much! you're awesome


----------

